# Rotenburg/Wümme



## SushYm4n (6. Mai 2006)

wo kann man im Kreis Rotenburg an der Wümme gut Mountainbike fahren. Am besten etwas anspruchsvolles Gelände.
Danke und liebe grüße
SushYm4n


----------



## ralfathome (7. Mai 2006)

moin,
so richtig anspruchsvoll?, da fällt mir leider auch nichts ein. In Verden-Walle (nicht ROW, ich weiß) im Wald beim Funkturm kann man gut biken, auch auf dem Truppenübungsplatz bei Hellwege. In die Gegend um Kirchwalsede wollte ich auch noch pedalieren, vielleicht gibt es da etwas.

Wenn Du bei der Anreise flexibel bist kannst Du ja auch mal bei den MTBn aus HB vorbeischauen.

Gruß ralf aus Bremen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lohmi (6. Juni 2006)

Mahlzeit...

ich bin Wiedereinsteiger

Fahrt ihr regelmäßig?

Ich such ein paar Leute zum Biken. 

Gruß
Lohmi


----------



## Zapper (28. August 2013)

Uuiuiuuii, etwas älter der Beitrag hier, aber ich versuch mal mein Glück.

Moin erstmal,

Gibt es in ROW noch ein paar Verrückte, die ein paar schöne Strecken kennen?

Am liebsten wäre mir etwas Nahes, ohne das Auto oder die Bahn in Anspruch zu nehmen. Am Wochenende sind wir auch ganz gern mal anonym in den Harburger Bergen zu Gast, aber das ist zum Feierabend hin etwas zu weit 

Viele liebe Grüße

Bastian


----------



## Funsports_Z (2. September 2013)

SushYm4n schrieb:


> wo kann man im Kreis Rotenburg an der Wümme gut Mountainbike fahren. Am besten etwas anspruchsvolles Gelände.
> Danke und liebe grüße
> SushYm4n



Hier??????

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=180190

Schaut gerne ma rum.

Ansonsten gibt es nur abunszu ma n wirklich schönen MTB- Trail wie den Birkentrail bei Sottrum, im Kuhmühlener Holz bei Sittensen oder den Weg von Zeven (Stadtwald) nach Heeslingen über Offensen z.B.


----------



## Theo87 (6. Oktober 2013)

Moin, was steckt denn hinter dem Birkentrail in oder bei Sottrum und wo ist der?? Ich komme aus Sottrum und habe davon noch nie gehört... Würde da mal gerne hin schauen. Ist das im Fährhof?


----------



## ManiacMille (6. Oktober 2013)

Theo87 schrieb:


> Moin, was steckt denn hinter dem Birkentrail in oder bei Sottrum und wo ist der?? Ich komme aus Sottrum und habe davon noch nie gehört... Würde da mal gerne hin schauen. Ist das im Fährhof?


Das ist wegen man von den everingehausener Dünen Richtung Fährhof fährt.is nicht lang aber man kann es kombinieren mit dem Trakl hinter dem Wohngebiet Stuckenborsteler Heide am Silbersee vorbei und kann später über Hellwege an der Summe lang zu Ahauser Mühlentrail.ist eigentlich mein Hometrail von Sottrum aus Mensch Kombinationen 25-45 km.


----------



## ManiacMille (6. Oktober 2013)

ManiacMille schrieb:


> Das ist wegen man von den everingehausener Dünen Richtung Fährhof fährt.is nicht lang aber man kann es kombinieren mit dem Trakl hinter dem Wohngebiet Stuckenborsteler Heide am Silbersee vorbei und kann später über Hellwege an der Summe lang zu Ahauser Mühlentrail.ist eigentlich mein Hometrail von Sottrum aus Mensch Kombinationen 25-45 km.


 ist vom Mobilgerät geschrieben während der Fahrt. Sorry wegen der Fehler


----------



## Theo87 (6. Oktober 2013)

Die Strecke hatte ich garnicht mehr aufm Zettel. In meiner Jugend war ich da mal biken. Also in dem Wohngebiet was dann in den Dünen ausläuft.


----------



## ManiacMille (6. Oktober 2013)

Theo87 schrieb:


> Die Strecke hatte ich garnicht mehr aufm Zettel. In meiner Jugend war ich da mal biken. Also in dem Wohngebiet was dann in den Dünen ausläuft.


Da du aus Sottrum kommst könnte man das auch gerne mal gemeinsam fahren. Ich starte am Ende der Bergstraße hab mir so einen kleinen Rundkurs zusammen gesucht den ich auch ab und an mit andere bikefreunden oder meiner Lady fahre. Aber locker, sind ja auch sehr Bergab orientiert. Warst du schon mal in den Habes oder im Deister? Gruss


----------



## Theo87 (6. Oktober 2013)

Muss dazu sagen, dass ich mir gerade erst ein ordentliches Bike geholt habe. War nur früher mal mit meinem MTB in den Harburger Bergen und in Everinghausen unterwegs. Ein Kumpel von mir Studiert in Hannover kommt aber auch von hier und ist immer aufm Deister unterwegs. Können aber gerne mal zusammen los. Am besten schreiben wir mal gegen Wochenende per PN. Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ManiacMille (6. Oktober 2013)

Theo87 schrieb:


> Muss dazu sagen, dass ich mir gerade erst ein ordentliches Bike geholt habe. War nur früher mal mit meinem MTB in den Harburger Bergen und in Everinghausen unterwegs. Ein Kumpel von mir Studiert in Hannover kommt aber auch von hier und ist immer aufm Deister unterwegs. Können aber gerne mal zusammen los. Am besten schreiben wir mal gegen Wochenende per PN. Gruß


Das können wir so tun. Bis dann!


----------

